# New calf today



## john in wa (Mar 17, 2010)

this is from my jersey type nurse cow and the red angus bull.  a new healthy baby bull calf.






his first steps





and a pic of daddy





this little guy will have some big boots to file.


----------



## mommy_2_parks (Mar 17, 2010)

How cute! Congrats!!!


----------



## Ranch Girl (Mar 17, 2010)

Aw, he's so cute.  
Oh, I forgot I already have a calf ...


----------



## john in wa (Mar 20, 2010)

the little guy is going on 3 days old and just not doing good. he was about 4 hours old before he got his first drink. he could n ot find the udder for the life of him so i milked her by hand and gave him a full bottle of the first milk.. i have been helping him find the teet every day. but he is going down hill. tonight he was really sunken in and would not nurse mother or a bottle so i tubed him. if he is doing better in the am i am think i will pull him off mom and bottle feed till he has his streanght back. or just keep him on the bottle and buy another calf to go on mom. he was even weak today and seemed to have a hard time walking. i dont know what else to do for him.  what do you guys think.


----------



## jhm47 (Mar 20, 2010)

Every once in awhile we get a calf like this.  The outcome is usually not good.  Whatever you do, be careful not to give him too much milk, whether he sucks or you tube him.  It's hard to estimate how big he is from the pics, but I would guess him around 50 - 60 lbs.  A full 2 qt bottle would be too much for one that small.  I'd rather see you give him a qt or less 3X a day.  

One thing I have noticed is that when they get dehydrated, they tend to crash very quickly.  If he's still alive in the AM, you might see if you can find a vet to give him an IV.  That is probably the only way you can save him.  Whatever happens, good luck!


----------



## john in wa (Mar 20, 2010)

jhm47 I would guess him close to 60lbs. He seems to be doing better today. he is up and trying to nurse. i don't think he is dehydrated his eyes are bright and not sunken.  i took a pic of him today nursing mom. 





I will just keep an eye on him and see how he does. 

i guess the good news is the little Brahman calf is doing great. he spends a good part  of his day running around the pasture with tail strait up in the air.


----------



## cw (Mar 21, 2010)

i havent read the whole thread, but does he have scours? they loose a little bit of weight too like any other new borns could he have just shed a little more birth weight then what your used too? another did you vac. for black leg?  
he looks to be a well built calf,


----------



## john in wa (Mar 22, 2010)

He dont have scours. I just dont think he was getting enough milk. he is doing 100% better now and is playing with the other calves now. i will put him and mom in the back pasture in a couple days with the rest of the herd.


----------



## Imissmygirls (Mar 22, 2010)

I would not expect a newborn to find the teat on that udder.  That's a mature full dairy udder and the small teats just don't stick out at the right height for a new calf to find easily.  They don't realize they have to hunt.

There is a reason beefers have long teats and don't fill the udder right away when calving.
next time plan on teaching the calf the first day or two.


----------



## john in wa (Mar 23, 2010)

the little guy has the hang of it now. i seen him nursing 3 times today. he is now full of spunk and playing with the other 2 calves. its a lot of fun to watch them run and jump and try to buck. they still have a lot of slip and falls but it don't slow them down any.


----------



## gates (Apr 20, 2010)

well so cute pictures of the cows do some more add pictures of the cow  because i like cow keep posting like this.


----------



## rater (May 7, 2010)

very nice pictures to share it  do u have some more pictures of cow share with us.
zhu zhu pets


----------

